# Attaching photos to resort reviews



## northwoodsgal (Apr 24, 2019)

Yesterday I added a resort review via the TUG web site.  I wanted to add photos of the resort but I keep getting an error message.  Is there a trick to this?  My photos are larger - 5-6MB - but I thought the requirement to resize photos prior to uploading had been eliminated?  I went from Google to Internet Explorer to see if it would work, and it didn't.  Clearing cache and restarting my computer also did not work.

Would you mind giving me what the current requirements are for uploading photos in the review section?  Any suggestions?  Is it required that I send in a written review before I can upload photos?

Thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 24, 2019)

Resort reviews are not part of the bulletin board.  Moving to ABOUT THE REST OF TUG forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2019)

im pretty sure its likely a dimension limit (ie how physically wide and tall the picture is) vs the actual size limit being the problem for this.

a 6meg photograph like that is probably much wider than any regular computer monitor resolution...so while the space certainly isnt an issue (ie the memory size of 5 or 6 mb)...the resolution of the photo is likely the limiting factor in the upload error.

ill have to look and see what the pixel limit is set to for the photo upload, but chances are if its a 6mb photograph you could easily shrink it by 50% in both directions and it would still be VERY large on someones monitor/screen when viewing.

per your last question, you do NOT have to submit a review to upload a photo, you can simply browse to any resort you wish to upload a photo to and upload photos at any time right from the resort page itself (blue link titled Upload Photo)

https://tug2.com/timeshare-resort/d...each-Club-Villas-Lake-Buena-Vista-FL&ID=13520


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 24, 2019)

to add to this, we are currently working on a new version of the ratings/reviews pages to leverage new more modern code/technology/etc and im hopeful this will include an auto-resize feature to eliminate most any restrictions for photo uploading as it should shrink larger photos down to usable sizes after you upload them if they are significantly larger than traditional resolutions etc.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Apr 25, 2019)

I checked the programs I have on my computer and it doesn't seem I'm able to resize them.  Plus, quite frankly, I really don't want to be screwing around doing this on each photo.  Modernizing this feature would be helpful.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2019)

it can be done very easily using MS paint if you have some that you truly wish to upload to the pages.

To resize the image copy:




Right click on the image file in the File Explorer, select Open With, Paint.



Select main menu item Image, Stretch/Skew ... Change the Horizontal and Vertical percentages to a percentage less than 100. Keep the percentages equal to preserve the aspect ratio.



Select the main menu item File >> Save As to save the resized image.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2019)

alternatively you can likely attach the files here on a post in the forums and they would show up as much smaller ones automatically.


----------

